# Aide-moi à vaincre cette dépendance



## fantazya

Le contexte est un texte funéraire genre prière.

Corrigez-moi s'il vous plaît:
Aiutami a superare questa dipendenza
ou
Aiutami a vincere questa dipendenza

Merci !


----------



## Nino83

Salut, fantazya. 
La première est plus commune.


----------



## fantazya

Merci Nono83 !


----------



## _Marta_

Salut fantazya,
c'est la même chose.
Je préfère la deuxième, c'est une image plus forte


----------



## chiaps

O anche: 
aiutami a sconfiggere questa dipendenza.

Ciao


----------

